# Problème AppleID (Question Secrète et mail secours !)



## Vexil (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme 95% des gens, je ne mémorise pas les conneries que j'indique dans les réponses à questions secrète en pensant qu'elles me seront inutiles.
Tout comme indiquer un mail débile dans le mail de secours en fait.

Mais le problème c'est que lorsque j'ajoute une carte iTunes, et que je veux acheter une application, et bien j'ai un jolie message m'indiquant d'introduire mes réponses aux questions que je ne connais pas !

Comment peut on faire pour reinitialiser le tout ou bien outre passer ce genre de demande ?

Merci bien,


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Décembre 2012)

Je n'en sais rien mais je suis dans la même situation que toi !
Je ne peux pas faire d'achats "in App" car alors une fenêtre apparait me demandant de répondre à ces maudites et stupides questions !
Qu'ils aillent donc au diable !!


----------

